# Will this be predator proof?



## mrbstephens (Jun 15, 2011)

I acquired this hutch a few months ago.......free on the side of the road!  I'm picking up my angora bunny on Tuesday.  The picture doesn't show, but I've put locks on the latches and reinforced the joints and wire.  Will this hutch be safe from raccoons trying to get in?  Do I need to use hardware cloth?  I'm concerned about the size of the openings in this wire.  I'm sure a raccoon could get it's paws through it, but don't rabbits go inside the house at night?  Will they know to not come out of the house if a raccoon is there?


----------



## mrbstephens (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a pic of the hutch:


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

That looks like a very nice hutch to be on the side of the road. I am so jealous! It looks good to me for safety. Just make sure the fencing is secure on all sides. And that the latch is critter proof. Raccoons are very intelligent as I am sure you know.


----------



## mrbstephens (Jun 15, 2011)

Eia said:
			
		

> That looks like a very nice hutch to be on the side of the road. I am so jealous! It looks good to me for safety. Just make sure the fencing is secure on all sides. And that the latch is critter proof. Raccoons are very intelligent as I am sure you know.


So, will the rabbit sleep inside the house at night and not come out if it hears a raccoon?  I have chickens and they are just naturally curious and would come out to see who has visited them even if it wants to eat them.  I know a raccoon could get it's paws through the fencing and grab the rabbit if it had the chance.


----------



## Eia (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I can tell you that I have some that hide all day unless I get them and some I only see during the day.  I guess it would all depend on your bun.  I think if you are really concerned about the raccoons get a smaller sized wire for the walls. From what it looks to me is that it wouldn't take much to replace. My only suggestion would be is to make sure you have a secure raccoon proof latch. When I lived in Vail the Raccoons could open just about anything that didn't have a padlock on it. But we never had problems with them getting into the chicken coops or rabbit hutchs because we had padlocks on them. We used the tiny luggage ones and they aren't that expensive. Hope that helps.

Also my buns will hide if scared. If they hear a loud noise or the cat jumps on the cage to see what I am doing they will flee to their hut.


----------



## mrbstephens (Jun 16, 2011)

Eia said:
			
		

> Well I can tell you that I have some that hide all day unless I get them and some I only see during the day.  I guess it would all depend on your bun.  I think if you are really concerned about the raccoons get a smaller sized wire for the walls. From what it looks to me is that it wouldn't take much to replace. My only suggestion would be is to make sure you have a secure raccoon proof latch. When I lived in Vail the Raccoons could open just about anything that didn't have a padlock on it. But we never had problems with them getting into the chicken coops or rabbit hutchs because we had padlocks on them. We used the tiny luggage ones and they aren't that expensive. Hope that helps.
> 
> Also my buns will hide if scared. If they hear a loud noise or the cat jumps on the cage to see what I am doing they will flee to their hut.


I have those locks.  Yes, they work perfectly.  Still undecided whether I should put the hardware cloth on or not.  Do your hutches have wire on them like mine or the hardware cloth?


----------



## Eia (Jun 16, 2011)

I had exactly what you have on there now. The floor of mine was the hardware cloth. I just got a shed and got everyone in all different sorts of cages. It looks like a modpodge at the moment till my hubby makes my hanging cages.


----------

